# Clicking in HD and Video freeze



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Just installed a 500 GB Seagate Barracuda. Used InstantCake 540, everything went fine even got the congratulation screen. Went through Guided Setup also did a Clear & Delete. Got updates from Tivo. Then off to recording I go. When I replay the HD makes this clicking sound and then the video freezes. Does it off and on. Bad drive, bad InstantCake download, bad something...?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tfellad said:


> Just installed a 500 GB Seagate Barracuda. Used InstantCake 540, everything went fine even got the congratulation screen. Went through Guided Setup also did a Clear & Delete. Got updates from Tivo. Then off to recording I go. When I replay the HD makes this clicking sound and then the video freezes. Does it off and on. Bad drive, bad InstantCake download, bad something...?


That sounds like a bad hard drive; did you run the Seagate diagnostics on the drive?


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

tivoupgrade said:


> That sounds like a bad hard drive; did you run the Seagate diagnostics on the drive?


I didn't know there was a diagnostics available. I was afraid it was the drive so I bailed out on that drive and sent it back quick!!! I ordered the Seagate DB35 500GB ATA. That Barracuda was a bit noisy also. I read were the DB35 was quiet. Better to know about it now than 6 months to a year.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tfellad said:


> I didn't know there was a diagnostics available. I was afraid it was the drive so I bailed out on that drive and sent it back quick!!! I ordered the Seagate DB35 500GB ATA. That Barracuda was a bit noisy also. I read were the DB35 was quiet. Better to know about it now than 6 months to a year.


Seagate Seatools

Always run diagnostics on any drive you are going to install in your TiVo; even if it is brand new; its worth it for the peace of mind.

The Barracuda IS loud and the DB35 is significantly quieter, for sure.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank You

I guess the diagnostic is on the web site. How will i run it? Maybe if I would have run that I wouldn't went through all that trouble.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

In a nutshell from Windows you create a bootable CD from SeaToolsDOS207EURO.iso file like you did to make the Instant Cake CD or make a bootable Floppy by running SeaToolsDOS207EURO-DC.exe
Put the drive in the PC and boot SeaTools follow the instructions and run the long diagnostics.

See the  Seatools for DOS tutorial


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> In a nutshell from Windows you create a bootable CD from SeaToolsDOS207EURO.iso file like you did to make the Instant Cake CD or make a bootable Floppy by running SeaToolsDOS207EURO-DC.exe
> Put the drive in the PC and boot SeaTools follow the instructions and run the long diagnostics.
> 
> See the  Seatools for DOS tutorial


Thank You / I think I can check all non Seagate drives with this tool.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tfellad said:


> Thank You / I think I can check all non Seagate drives with this tool.


No, manufactures diagnostics usually work only on there own brand of drives. Seagate now owns Maxtor so the new Seatools will work with both brands.

Personally I stress, verify and test all new drives PC and TiVo with SpinRite At $99 Spinrite is kind of expensive and being a DOS program it only works with drives that the PC's BIOS will support unless you can find and add a DOS driver to the boot CD/Floppy for the drive and interface.


----------

